# Pictures of the herd!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I decided to take advantage of some nice weather here and go out and play with the goats and take some pictures while I was out. They are all so round already! Most of them are only 2 1/2 months preggo, but some look like they are 5 months preggo.... Cosmo( the doe in the second line of pictures) is huge already! I wonder how big she will be when she is close to her due date!??

Ruby is the red one and she just turned 10 months old.

Sparkle is the second doe pictured and is dappled, she is the sister of Ruby

Cosmo is their mother and is the big fat paint doe. She will be 3 in January.

Addy is the doe with a brown saddle, and 2 1/2 years old.

Star is the chubby dappled doe in the 3rd line, and just turned 11 months old. She is 75% Boer

And Polly is the last paint doe pictured. She is a yearling.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVE your goats! SO beautiful! OMGosh Cosmo is so fat! I feel so sorry for her!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I LOVE that last photo! What adorable "socks" she has!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

GOOD LAWD!!! Those are some BIG BEAUTIFULS GIRLS!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I especially like the spots. Beautiful goats , you should be very proud.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I think that's the fattest goat I've ever seen!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the pregnant Boer pictures!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, those are some awesome does!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Bambi said:


> They are gorgeous! I especially like the spots. Beautiful goats , you should be very proud.


Thank you everyone for your comments! Yes, we are very happy with our small herd! It has taken us lots of years and hard work for us to get to this point, but it has all been totally worth it!

Poor Cosmo! I don't know how she is going to be able to move when she gets farther along in her pregnancy. She already looks almost as wide as she did when she was 5 months pregnant with 10 pound twins. I wonder if she has quads....even if she did I don't think she would be showing that much anyway. She is just very well fed I guess....

I can't wait until kidding season arrives! I'm sure we will have lots of pretty kids! Just about 2 months to go!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are all beautiful! And obviously well taken care of!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Maggie! Yes, they are very spoiled goats...especially the little red doe Ruby. She has always been so sweet from birth and always "steals the show".


----------



## demon_rhage (Oct 10, 2012)

o wow...so this is how big my baby is going to get?! i knew she was going to get big, but wow that huge!! we adopted Artemis from a livestock rescue farm when she was small enough to hold like a baby. and we hav had her for about 5 months now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, not necessarily. ) Some Boers are smaller than others. Our Boers come from show lines where most people want bigger Boers. Artemis' size can depend on if she has another smaller breed in her... and what she is being fed&#8230; and what size her parents are. So don't worry about her getting all that big. She may not. ) She is really cute!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome looking goaties-just love the way they look!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful girls! Now stop posting pics because I can't add boers into the mix here yet and those pictures inspire feelings of "I want I need."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

demon_rhage said:


> o wow...so this is how big my baby is going to get?! i knew she was going to get big, but wow that huge!! we adopted Artemis from a livestock rescue farm when she was small enough to hold like a baby. and we hav had her for about 5 months now.


Beautiful baby! I would be careful with her around pallets though as the nails can really injure a goat.


----------

